# Puce Hocks for Swiz....



## JOETHECROW (Jul 24, 2011)

Swiz...went thru all of them, not one is identical, but these four were the closest in height...Will they work for your project?


----------



## swizzle (Jul 24, 2011)

Perty, they most certainly will. I may actually have a very special project for those beauties. You're awesome Joe and thank you very much. Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 24, 2011)

Okay Swiz...good deal,...I'll probably get them to you by early August....Stay cool.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 24, 2011)

How can I get some Hock/Hawk wines?  Which is it? Have seen some variations.

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 25, 2011)

*Tom,...just stop over,...I'll be glad to give you some.[]*


*Hock* is an English term for German wine, sometimes wine from the Rhine regions and sometimes all German wine.[1] It is short for the now obsolete word hockamore. The term is a corruption of the name of the German town of Hochheim on the Main river in the Rheingau wine region. The term seems to have been in use in the 17th century, initially for wines from middle Rhine, but in the 18th century became used as a term for any German wine sold in Britain.[1] It seems probable that Queen Victoria's visit to Hochheim and its vineyards during harvest time in 1850 has contributed to the continued use of the term hock.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds good Joe. Just in time for my 3 dozen and 1 b-day. Oh dang, isn't your b-day coming up too? I should see if I have anything to send you. Might be a few weeks though. [8D]


----------



## the ham man (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Joe, I would also be interested in some hock wines if ya have anymore. I have a real nice teal one and a puce one like the ones in your picture. What other colors do they come in? Joey


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2011)

Joey,...I have amber ones, other than puce and teal...(I think Jim, (epackage) got the last teal one)....don't know as I've seen them otherwise colored or not...You're more than welcome to an amber one! I have some of those too. To be honest with you,  finances have been extra strained lately, and we have two or three boxes of bottles waiting to ship out to various forum members, when we get a little 'extra' cushion of cash[&:]...So until then you may have to wait some for me to get caught up and be able to ship it to you. []


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 27, 2011)

Joe,

 Maybe you should at least expect payment for the shipping cost as you are generous enough to give these away.  Gifting away bottles is great, but still costly.

 PD


----------



## the ham man (Jul 27, 2011)

Joe,

 I would be more than happy to pay the shipping cost. Just let me know how much and I'll get it to you. Do you have a Paypal account? Joey


----------

